# Do you have bad dreams/nightmares?



## star_cheese (Aug 12, 2018)

I want to hear if other people have a haunted subconscious like mine, and what it's like. Mine usually contain large empty structures, wide open areas with no other sign of life, feeling worthless, vivid and detailed, and rarely ever coming to a conclusion. I hate that part.

Please feel free to tell about yours.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

My dreams consists of trying to achieve a task, or just straight up "running" from a never ending problem.

Kind of like those dreams where you are trying to run, but you're as slow as a slug..


----------



## star_cheese (Aug 12, 2018)

Pondererer said:


> My dreams consists of trying to achieve a task, or just straight up "running" from a never ending problem.
> 
> Kind of like those dreams where you are trying to run, but you're as slow as a slug...


Yeah, or like a stuck tire spinning out in mud. I've had those too


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

Had a straight up nightmare bout a week ago woke up completely shook couldn't go back to sleep for a few hours it happens to me a few times a month it's def from trauma I've put myself through or other ppl who have done to me


----------



## star_cheese (Aug 12, 2018)

They screw up your body because loosing sleep and your head, I hear that.


----------

